# Cherub Group Head Disassembly



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Will be attempting to disassemble my group head for the first time this weekend.

I've asked Fracino for assistance but they said get a trained engineer. I asked Pete @ espresso underground who said go for it!

Just need to remove the big bolt at the top. Going to pour some descaling solution in there and see what happens. May take the Group Jet out completely in order to give it a good clean.

Just thought I'd detail my experiences as there is no record of anyone else doing this on the web.

Watch this space.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

would be interesting to see how large the cherubs E61 water chamber is inside the head. Would help settle some of the "does it have natural pre-infusion or not" questions.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The big top nut is easy to remove - just use a good quality socket or ring spanner.

The group jet will require a 1/4" socket set with a thin 6mm or 7mm socket. Take care when refitting it - it's copper - so don't overtighten.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

So I didn't have time to disassemble other than take the top off. Seems pretty easy to remove the whole case. I also intend on adjusting the OPV/Manifold if brew pressure is still down after cleaning out brew group.

Will post all pictures here when I get round to doing it in a few weeks. Peter at Espresso Underground has been fantastically helpful in telling me what to do in all of this.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi there fatboyslim,

For some reason I completely missed this thread and posted another one on the same subject. How did you get on? You end up taking the jet out? The post from espressotechno above confirmed my suspicions that it required some smaller spanners and that there might be a copper piece or two in there. If I get to it before you do I'll let you know. Likely next weekend at some point...


----------

